# Estar-ne



## jazyk

En aquest fragment jo hauria fer servir _ho_ en lloc de _ne_: Podia estar serè, i n'estava, perquè hi havia motius d'estar-ne. Seria possible la meva versió? De verdad que no entinc aquest _ne_. Hom pot estar serè d'una cosa, ja que _ne_ reemplaça els complements introduïts per la preposició _de_?

Graciès per la vostra ajuda.

Jazyk


----------



## Tige

Hola jazyk! Si et serveix de consol, jo també diria "ho". Espera a veure si algú li troba una explicació al "ne", però crec que no està gens clar...


----------



## Rizzo78

Hola,
a mi em sona una mica estranya tota la frase. De la manera que em sona millor és la següent: "Podia estar serè, i* ho* estava, perquè hi havia motius *per *estar-*ho*".
Espero no haver embolicat més la troca i aportat una mica de llum.
Salut


----------



## betulina

Hola! Jo ho veig igual. Diria que "serè" fa funció d'atribut, per la qual cosa el pronom que cal és "ho". De tota manera, també es fa servir "en/ne" en aquests casos en el llenguatge col·loquial. Per exemple:

_Ell és metge i el seu germà també *n'*és._
_No *n'*està pas, de malalt.

_Estrictament, ha de ser "ho és/ho està". Però, pel que sé, fer servir "en/ne" és propi del llenguatge col·loquial. Potser aquesta frase forma part d'un discurs d'aquest tipus i l'autor ho ha fet amb intenció. 

Salut!


----------



## Cracker Jack

betulina said:


> Hola! Jo ho veig igual. Diria que "serè" fa funció d'atribut, per la qual cosa el pronom que cal és "ho". De tota manera, també es fa servir "en/ne" en aquests casos en el llenguatge col·loquial. Per exemple:
> 
> _Ell és metge i el seu germà també *n'*és._
> _No *n'*està pas, de malalt._
> 
> Estrictament, ha de ser "ho és/ho està". Però, pel que sé, fer servir "en/ne" és propi del llenguatge col·loquial. Potser aquesta frase forma part d'un discurs d'aquest tipus i l'autor ho ha fet amb intenció.
> 
> Salut!


 
Hola bet. S'utilitza el pronom feble per substituir els atributs com característics físics o qualsevol atribut que sigui adjectiu que vincula el subjecte i el predicat. 

- El meu germà és alt.
- Sí, ho és.

No obstant, el pronom feble en o ne, normalment substitueix un complement preposicional que comença amb de. Així, és correcte l'us de en/ne en les frases següents?

- Vas estar de vacances l'estiu passat?
- Sí, vaig estar-ne.

- Has fet bé, estas de sort.
- Tens raó si n'estic.

- No, parlis amb ella, està de mala llet.
- No somreia quan l'he vist, és posible que n'estigui.


----------



## betulina

Cracker Jack said:


> Hola bet.  S'utilitza el pronom feble per substituir els atributs com característics físics o qualsevol atribut que sigui adjectiu que vincula el subjecte i el predicat.
> 
> - El meu germà és alt.
> - Sí, ho és.
> 
> No obstant, el pronom feble en o ne, normalment substitueix un complement preposicional que comença amb de.  Així, és correcte l'us de en/ne en les frases següents?
> 
> - Vas estar de vacances l'estiu passat?
> - Sí, vaig estar-ne.
> 
> - Has fet bé, estas de sort.
> - Tens raó si n'estic.
> 
> - No, parlis amb ella, està de mala llet.
> - No somreia quan l'he vist, és posible que n'estiguis.



Hola, CJ!

Això es complica!  No, en aquestes frases que dius "ne/en" no hi va bé. Jo hi posaria "hi":

_Vaig estar de vacances - Hi vaig estar.

Estic de sort - Hi estic.

Estic de mala llet - Hi estic._

Però ara mateix no t'ho sé justificar...  Quan tingui més temps miraré de buscar-ho (i trobar-ho!), però així d'entrada trobo que hi ha d'anar "hi". M'imagino que deu anar que no es tracta de complement preposicionals, no són de règim del verb, sinó que són com complements adverbials... Bé, no vull dir ximpleries. Miraré de buscar-ho, però a veure si algú altre ens hi ajuda millor.

Bon cap de setmana!


----------



## Cracker Jack

Gràcies bet.  Estic a l'espera.  La teva resposta demostra la funció del pronom hi com complement adverbial de lloc, més o menys?


----------



## betulina

Mmm, no, de lloc no. Potser té a veure amb el complement predicatiu... Pensa en l'última frase: "Estic de mala llet" és equivalent a "estic enfadada", i diria que es tracta d'un complement predicatiu, que es pronominalitza amb "hi".

És una mica espès i ho tinc una mica rovellat, a veure si surt algú que ho té fresc o ja miraré de buscar-ho.


----------



## tamen

Bona nit.

Ara hauria de rumiar això de les funcions, però el meu acord és ple i absolut amb el que diu la Betulina.

-_Vaig estar de vacances - *Hi *vaig estar.

Estic de sort - *Hi* estic.

Estic de mala llet - *Hi *estic._

Hi afegeixo un altre cas, que no vol dir que amb això acabi la sèrie:

- Vaig molt mudat. Hi vaig.
- Tothom anava molt abrigat, però ell no hi anava gens.

I, invertint els elements, allò que substituïm amb "hi" sempre és introduïble amb "de", com passa també en tants casos de substiució amb "ho". Ergo, la llegenda que tot complement introduït amb "de" ha de ser pronominalizat amb "en" no és més que això: una llegenda.

Si cal, ho puc mirar a la pòstuma de Fabra, que segur que en parla amb bons exemples.


----------



## betulina

Hola, nois,

Gràcies, Tamen, per la confirmació! Encara no he acabat d'esbrinar aquest tema, però en alguns casos es pot deure al complement predicatiu, el que afecta tant el verb com el subjecte. Aquest exemple d'en Tamen és bo.



tamen said:


> Hi afegeixo un altre cas, que no vol dir que amb això acabi la sèrie:
> 
> - Vaig molt mudat. Hi vaig.
> - Tothom anava molt abrigat, però ell no hi anava gens.



Aquí no hi ha la preposició "de", però podem dir el mateix dient "vaig de vint-i-un botó" -- "hi vaig". Sí que són complements introduïts per "de", però són formes lexicalitzades que no tenen res a veure amb "adonar-se d'una cosa".

Però bé, encara em fa ballar molt el cap. A veure què en traiem...


----------



## panjabigator

Podria veure aquesta oració original traduït a castellà?  





> Podia estar serè, i n'estava, perquè hi havia motius d'estar-ne.


----------



## tamen

Podia estar sereno y lo estaba, porque habíia motivos para estarlo.


----------



## panjabigator

Gràcies Tamen.  Ara estic més confús perque no trobo cap raó per utilitzar-hi el pronom feble "en."  Tu estàs d'acord amb aquest ús?


----------



## tamen

A la meva resposta volia afegir que el català no semblava gaire afinat.  

Continuaré en un altre moment. Escric amb una BlackBerry i això potser seria llarg. 
.


----------

